# New scams on cruisers



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

https://www.safetyandsecuritynet.com/3507-2/


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Another good reason to stay out of marinas and sit on your pick. At least the scams at anchor are pretty low tech, "Hey mon, me is collectin anchorin fees..." a local states from his paddle board. "Receipt, receipt? No mon, we don do dat...."


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

One of the benefits of poverty is that I'm too poor to rob.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

donot make reservations via email, if yer concerned. easy peasy.
donot send money via email except to me. i promise i will use sed money wisely.

good thing i cannot afford to make reservations in marinas.... sounds like a great way to fleece folks who donot research well before travelling on a credit card. 
have fun out here... try to use your brains when making arrangements... might help. 
i have encountered many folks unable to read a sentence without presuming the contents of the message---i can imagine how easily this scam was perpetrated.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been in marinas a couple of times where it wasn't entirely clear whether the dockhands or fuel dock attendants were actual employees of the marina or just random dudes off the street acting like they worked there in the hope of intercepting cash tips/fees/gas money meant for the marina. 

Last year we arrived at a transient slip in a marina after the front office had closed but were helped by a very friendly "dockhand". He told us if we needed to leave early the next day that he could take our slip fee right then and there and give it to the manager when the office reopened in the morning. We wanted to think he actually did work for the marina or was an overeager slipholder, but something seemed a little off about the whole thing. We weren't in a hurry to leave the next day, so we told him so and that we'd pay at the office when it reopened in the morning. After that, we didn't see him again.

What's mentioned in the linked article seems to be a higher tech version of these types of scams.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm certain that the whole Caribbean isn't full of thieves and hucksters but honestly, sometimes I wonder what the allure is, aside from the warm weather.

Permits, ever-increasing fees, corrupt gov't officials, scams and some of the better places being overrrun with hoards of cruise ship tourists/cattle.
It's true, I haven't sailed to the Caribbean. I've only visited by U-boat, so I may be way off. I only have stories posted here to go by.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I wonder what the allure is, aside from the warm weather.
> Permits, ever-increasing fees, corrupt gov't officials, scams and some of the better places being overrrun with hoards of cruise ship tourists/cattle.


A lot of the allure for SAILORS is the fantastic SAILING! The eastern Caribbean is one of the few places on this planet where one can sail both ways (north and south) across the wind, rather that a dead run and a hard beat in those places where the islands lie east and west. Runs rarely exceed 80 miles, so in a good breeze they are daylight sails.
As for;
'ever-increasing fees' I don't believe any of the official fees have risen in the last 4 years where we sail.
'corrupt gov't officials' I haven't run into a single 'corrupt gov't official' in the Windwards or Leewards. Not one!
And yes, it is sad that many of the nicer anchorages and areas are being 'overrrun with hoards of cruise ship tourists/cattle', but they aren't there every day of the week, nor year around.
There was even a time when folks couldn't even come down here unless they sailed their own boat, as the bareboats of today just didn't exist.
But you know what? None of the things above can diminish the joy and pleasure of a wonderful sail from one anchorage to another, with fresh caught fish on the barby and the milky way lighting the anchorage in the evening.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

For me, this is where it would be obvious that something was fishy: "The target was only given one option to pay, which was by direct bank (wire) transfer."

Legitimate businesses almost always offer more than one way to pay. They don't accept ONLY a wire transfer, except in really extraordinary circumstances. And I have never run into a marina yet that would not take a credit card. So this is the point where I would be looking up their phone number from some alternate source (not the same website I got the e-mail address from), and calling them to see what is what.

E-mail and the internet is a wonderfully convenient way to communicate and to do business. No doubt it is the way of the future, and businesses who don't use e-mail and the internet are going to be long-forgotten relics before too many years. But it does, also, lend itself to scams. So you do have to be constantly alert and aware of anything unusual or suspicious.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Word of mouth and info from ssb nets has kept us safe so far. Also use cruising guides. Never use wifi if any money involved. Use cell or satphone which is safer. Send info in two or three separate emails. Often from different accounts. That way credit card number is broken up.
Still like talking in person to individual best. Then have input to judge if it's on the up and up.

As regards prior comment about eastern carribean. Just don't go anywhere a cruise ship lands. If still too crowded don't go anywhere bare boats are permitted. If still too crowded don't go anywhere there's potable water on land.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I hope it's not as bad as I made it sound and I'm sure you regulars know the in's and out's enough to stay safe and not get fleeced.

I think part of the reason I'm in no rush to get there, is because I grew up in south Florida. The sun, sand and heat are not new to me, and it's not like I'm living in Wisconsin now. Chesapeake has a winter, but it's plenty warm here, for plenty of months. 
Hopefully by the time I do try to sail to the Caribbean, it's not a total ruin. The world is a-changing...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Bubble. Personally feel rushed. Nowhere is like it was but the carribean is rapidly being transformed and not just the beached out reefs from climate change. Get there ASAP


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I think part of the reason I'm in no rush to get there, is because I grew up in south Florida.


Personal tastes vary of course. Everywhere has local issues. Still, I'd much prefer to be in the Caribbean than South Florida.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes you will die in the Caribbean. Normally after being robbed several times.

I've been robbed many, many times and killed so often St Pete is totally pissed off at me.

Yes the Caribbean is a terrible, horrible place where only loonies go ... and they only go to buy and sell drugs to your children.

Somalia is a much safer place to go.

Or just stay at home and make sure you dont anchor near someones house; don't provoke police at home on fear of being shot; houses at home never get robbed and conmen don't exist.

The stupid thing about this article is they do not name the marina so the whole Caribbean is tainted.

And try to find an area with an internet site dedicated to informing on these security issues and you will be scared anywhere.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Have to admit look at noonsite time to time. 

Oh and please stay away from Maine and Narragansett bay. There are out of control power boats trying to run you down, fish boats with 1/2mile trawls, traps marked only by empty milk jugs attached to wire rope, New Englanders waiting to jip you out of your last dollar, and truly terrible weather.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

US Virgin Islands, St. Croix: Boarded by pirates, shot and robbed - January 2016
By First person report translated by Mandy Thody, edited by CSSN with additions by noonsite from translator's notes. — last modified Feb 17, 2016 02:13 PM
Published: 2016-01-20 00:00:00
Topics: Piracy Reports 2016 
Countries: US Virgin Islands 
DATE: 2016-01-16 11:00
Country Name: USVI
Location Detail: St Croix south shore (1.5 miles offshore)
EVENT: Piracy
Stolen Items: electronics, cash

DETAILS:

On January 14, 2016, a French single-hander, en route from South Carolina (USA) via the Bahamas to Guadeloupe (where he was to meet his wife who was flying there), stopped to rest overnight in a protected anchorage on the southwest coast of St. Croix. He anchored inside Ruth Island off Limetree Bay where there is an oil refinery and container port - he had hoped to find some fuel.

The following morning he left the anchorage at 10:30. Thirty minutes later when he was 1.5 miles offshore, under power, he was approached by a big fishing boat and in an act of piracy boarded by 2 of 3 young men.

The men aggressively threatened him, shouting “drugs, money” and punched him in the face and then stabbed/slashed his lower left leg with a machete. They forced him to go down below and open his safe and bring up money. In the cockpit, when it "wasn’t enough" they then shot him in the right thigh at close range, shattering his femur and severely wounding him. He told the doctors later it was a military or police-*style weapon.

The captain was then left on the floor of his drifting boat when the men departed.

The captain, although bleeding profusely and in severe pain, was able to maneuver his boat back into the industrial harbour alongside a tug. He tossed shells, winch handles, etc. at the side of the tug. It took about 45 minutes before he was able to get the attention of anyone on the much larger tug. A tug crewmember eventually investigated the unusual noises and then summoned the police and ambulance. The victim was transported to the hospital where he underwent emergency surgery for his serious injuries, some 3 hours after the initial attack.

The boat was put in the care of the police, and later hauled for storage. After a period of hospitalization, the victim was stabilized and then returned to France, where he remains hospitalized after additional surgeries.

Editor's Note: We would like to thank the Good Samaritan who assisted the victim with communications and translated a first person report from French. Due to the nature of this horrific attack and the seriousness of her husband's injuries, the wife left for France feeling frightened and overwhelmed and did not make any reports before leaving.

CSSN Note: CSSN suggests that anyone who finds themselves in a serious situation while outside their home country, particularly if not able to speak the local language, make or request contact with the closest of their home country Consular Services/Embassy. Consular officials can assist with a variety of helpful emergency resources, including qualified translators, communications with family/friends as well as with all of the appropriate local officials.

Related content
Caribbean Piracy Grenada to Trinidad: Second Robbery & Boarding in 7 Days


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It's been quite a few years since St Croix was a safe place (and back then, marginally at best), be you on land or sea. It's generally considered by many to be the most lawless place in the Antilles, worse than Haiti.
Last time I was in the VI the cruise ships wouldn't stop in St Croix, so that gives you some idea of the climate on the island.
Of course, there are areas of Charleston SC I wouldn't visit in daylight either, and I lived there without incident for some years.
If these reports of very rare and random occurrences dissuade you from visiting the islands, then I hope where you do spend your time is safer than most, because I've heard there is the occasional home invasion and mugging in almost every community in the US.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Capta I love usvi!!! I particularly like the discount I get with my national parks card. But I stay away from stcroix. It Haiti, and the ABCs are off the list. 
Dislike cruise ships, think in some places they actually negatively impact the host island financially and definitely the culture and environment. However, wish cruise ships would land on st.croix. Then land and water policing might improve.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

outbound said:


> As regards prior comment about eastern carribean. Just don't go anywhere a cruise ship lands.


This was always our mantra. Truer words have never been spoken.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

So why are the ABC islands off the list?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

robert sailor said:


> So why are the ABC islands off the list?


They are not off the list.
Just horibly windy there.
Las Roques are off the list.
Don't go too close to the Venezuelan coast getting to ABCs.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Dutch are totally out gunned with lost of life. Can't get there or leave without risk. No interdiction and limited SAR.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

outbound said:


> Bubble. Personally feel rushed. Nowhere is like it was but the carribean is rapidly being transformed and not just the beached out reefs from climate change. Get there ASAP


I'm sorry to hear that.



SVAuspicious said:


> Personal tastes vary of course. Everywhere has local issues. Still, I'd much prefer to be in the Caribbean than South Florida.


My comment about Florida was only referring to the climate.
A lot of sailors are itching to get to the Caribbean because they are from cold weather regions and desperately want to get to the sunshine (like Gary, for example). I grew up in that climate so it's not my driving reason for sailing to the Caribbean.

I'm not comparing the laws and culture of Florida to the Carib.
Florida seems to be getting nuttier by the year, and I wouldn't want to live there now.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> My comment about Florida was only referring to the climate.


Quite aside from the political nuttiness in Florida and the official policies that discourage cruisers you will find that the climate in the Bahamas and Eastern Caribbean more pleasant than in South Florida. The temperatures are usually more moderate and the humidity is not so oppressive.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

It's interesting to take a historical perspective.

At one time the climate, fauna and flora were deemed most inhospitable. For sailors of the British or Spanish navies both Florida and the Caribbean were viewed as stations of death with multiples more dying of disease than combat.

Even now lack of water, Sahara winds with dust everywhere, and high constant winds for much of the year made day to day living in the eastern carribean difficult at times.

Mechanics of staying in touch and dealing with continued obligations from prior home (family, personal finances etc.) are difficult once out of the country. Given limited and often unsecured internet access often problematic. Satellite communications expensive.

So Florida has the advantage you are still in the USA. Disadvantage that it is a nearly totally artificial environment. Other than floating you could be in NYC. 

Carribean is more in touch in environs. Disadvantage is that to experience the totally of the environment you are off the grid in so many ways.

Having seen both coasts of Florida there is no question for present the eastern carribean offers more natural beauty and people forget the generally light airs of Florida and relative absence of undeveloped natural small anchorages c/w carribean.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Now MarkJ you are not normally scared by stuff. We stopped in Los Roques enroute to the ABC islands and found it delightful, spent close to a week there, the place is almost deserted. It is full of reefs and shoals but it's a pretty spot. Also spent a few days in Barlevento (sp) it was deserted but wonderful snorkeling. I'd avoid the mainland for sure though. We really liked Bonaire and enjoyed 10 dives there and they were wonderful, best in the Caribbean in our experience. Colombia is a very cool place and highly recommended but you had better prepare for stronger winds and higher seas in that neck of the woods. San Blas reminded us of areas in the South Pacific, another neat area. We are in the Panama area right now, it's ho hum. Colombia was our favorite, we will go back there. Truth is this part of the Caribbean is far more appealing to us than the eastern region, just our opinion.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Robert your post was very help. Just curious about where you spend hurricane season? Western Caribbean or Grenada?


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Outbound, we spent the last and first hurricane season in Grenada and the last bit in Trinidad. This year we are going to sail as far as Belize and then back track to Guatemala where we will go up the river Rio Dulce to a freshwater lake and leave the boat in a marina. We are 42 ft and the marinas in that area are very reasonably priced. Ours has a pool,WiFi etc. and we pay $220 per month. The area has the best Myan ruins in the world. It's a very safe area although Gautamala City inland is not. You could stay in Cartegena during hurricane season as its out of the zone, also the San Blas Islands but you'd be on the hook. Cartegena is terrific as you can anchor in a protected area right down town only a 10 minute walk to Old Town. The San Blas has its fair share of resident cruisers but you'd have to like being away from it all, as they say although it's a short sail to great anchoring in areas like Portobello. Back in the ABC islands you can hang out in either Bonaire or Curacao and be away from hurricanes..Bonaire has no anchoring, you either stay in the marina or on a mooring ball. The balls are 10 bucks a nite. Many people choose to do this but we wouldn't as there just isn't that much going on other than terrific diving right off your boat. They have decent stores and a cute little town so I can see why people do hang out there but we need a bit more going on. Curacao is much larger and offers good anchorages or marinas, there is a large group of cruisers there. Knowing what we know we would probably hang out longer in Colombia. It's cheap and the food is wonderful and it gave us a feel of being back in Europe, St. Martin and Cartegena are both very safe and offer a culture experience not available in the eastern Caribbean. There pesos dropped 30% to the US dollar so Americans are real winners financially, we poor Canucks are about even as our dollar has dropped 30% as well. You can buy a nice lunch which starts with a glass of fit juice, a bowl of soup and a main course of baked chicken,beans,rice,cold slaw for under $3.00..and it's tasty. A dinner at a finer dining establishment runs around $7.00. Hope that gives you some insight, always open for more questions. Cheers, Robert


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Tx. Robert. Been going north south. But 2016 is first year we can avoid trip back to Newport RI. so you input is most kind. Been leaning towards Grenada. Still have a lot of eastern Caribbean to see as we are newbies.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

outbound said:


> . Been leaning towards Grenada. Still have a lot of eastern Caribbean to see as we are newbies.


Grenada is fine, fairly cheap. Plenty of cruising there. Nice community.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

We enjoyed Grenada as well, really large crowd of cruisers there, many permanent types who rarely if ever go anywhere but maybe another anchorage. Bus on a regular trip to all the stores, tons of organized events. We had mixed feelings, we enjoyed seeing everyone but we're quite happy to leave. It's a pretty island with some great hikes and to die for chocolate. You'll enjoy it, we left the boat in Port Louis marina for a couple of months when we returned home and anchored out in Mount Hartman Bay for a few months when we returned.


----------

